
Online Platforms: Examining the Dominance of Amazon, Apple, Facebook, and Google - partingshots
https://judiciary.house.gov/calendar/eventsingle.aspx?EventID=3113
======
4cao
Direct link to the stream on (yes!) YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBFDQvIrWYM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBFDQvIrWYM)

